# Dish Remote Code (722) for Pioneer VSX 521-K



## brian8211975 (Dec 13, 2011)

I apologize if this type of info is posted somewhere and I was not able to find it. (I did spend considerable time searching). I also looked at each of the suggested threads. (nice feature)

I want to control the volume with my Dish Remote (echostar tech 20.IR) for my Pioneer VSX 521-K. 

Anyone know the code for this? My attempts to search for the code on the remote have not worked. 

thanks


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm very surprised none of the Pioneer codes worked. In any case you can simply learn the vol commands on the 20.0 remote. Full code lists and learning procedure are on the manual. Note that the AUX device needs an additional digit at the front to indicate device type.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Here are the remote codes that should work: 635, 666, 844, 664, 772. 
*Press and hold Aux button until all the mode lights come on.
*Press 2 one time.
*Then enter one of the codes. 
*Then press pound.
If the remote codes do not work the learning function might be your best bet. Here are the steps for the learning feature.
1. Place both the DISH Network remote and the original equipment’s remote control on a flat, stable surface
2. Press and hold the mode button for your equipment
3. All of the mode buttons should light up, and then your selected mode button should blink
4. Select the type of learning you wish to perform
Select the type of learning you wish to perform
•Hybrid Mode: Use this option to add functionality to any missing keys when the remote code for the equipment has already been found 

•Normal Mode: Use this option to assign functionality to keys when the remote code for the equipment has not already been found. This will erase all previous commands.
5. Press RECALL
6. Press and hold RECORD
7. Point the front of the original remote to face the small square (IR window) on the front left-hand side of the DISH Network remote. Remotes must be within 4 inches of each other.
8. Press the button you want to teach on the DISH Network remote
9. On the original remote control, press and hold the button you want learned. You may need to press the button on the original remote several times for the DISH Network remote to learn the command. (If the DISH Network remote learns the command, the mode light should blink off and then back on. If the mode light blinks three times or remains lit, the DISH Network remote did not learn the command.)
10. Repeat steps 8 and 9 for all buttons you want to learn
11. Press any mode button on the DISH Network remote to save and exit learning mode. To cancel without saving, do not press any buttons on either remote for at least 20 seconds. I hope this helps.


----------



## Transplanted Yankee (Oct 18, 2010)

brian8211975 said:


> I apologize if this type of info is posted somewhere and I was not able to find it. (I did spend considerable time searching). I also looked at each of the suggested threads. (nice feature)
> 
> I want to control the volume with my Dish Remote (echostar tech 20.IR) for my Pioneer VSX 521-K.
> 
> ...


I just got my Pioneer 521 a couple weeks ago and seem to have the same remote as you.
My Dish remote controls the receiver volume without my doing much of anything. What I did is ensure the audio output is set to external speakers and not tv speakers. Of course I can still manage receiver speaker volume with the receiver's remote, I also can do this with the Dish remote as well.
Check your settings for audio output.


----------

